# Cbt Eng.



## MaDB0Y_021 (18 Jan 2010)

Hello,

Anybody knows when will be the next course for Sapper?

Thank you


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Jan 2010)

madboy,

Wait for an answer before posting the same question all over the forums.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2010)

Mr. O'Leary, might I suggest this gets moved to the Engineer sub-forum?


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2010)

For the most accurate information on when a Crse is being run, no matter what Trade, go see your Ops and Training WO at your Unit.  They after all are the ones who will Crse Load you onto those courses.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2010)

MaDB0Y_021 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Anybody knows when will be the next course for Sapper?
> 
> Thank you



Depends Reg or PRes?



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> For the most accurate information on when a Crse is being run, no matter what Trade, go see your Ops and Training WO at your Unit.  They after all are the ones who will Crse Load you onto those courses.



Best information you can get......


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (18 Jan 2010)

I'm in Reg Force, NFLD. I just don't know who to ask since I'm waiting for a date to be mutated


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2010)

My crystal ball shows that the FEB 2010 course is 0 Funded therefore cancelled.... so my best guess would be one starting sometime after APRIL 2010.....


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (19 Jan 2010)

What, there was a course scheduled for FEB 2010? 

I was just wondering... How do you guys know the course date and and when they are cancelled?

And what does 0 funded means? That is was a rumor? And why everything seems to be delayed, from what I can read in different topics on the forums?

Thanks!


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (21 Jan 2010)

Bump!

Anybody could answer my questions in my previous post?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jan 2010)

According to the Training Calendar, yes there was a course slated to start in FEB but with the re-alloaction of funding FORCES wide the course has been cancelled because of lack of funding.

The Training Calendar is avail on the DWAN/DIN only.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (22 Jan 2010)

[Argh damn...!]

Well hey, thank you for the answer, NFLD.

What's DWAN/DIN, though?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2010)

DWAN Defence Wide Area Network 

DIN Defence Information Network.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (22 Jan 2010)

Thanks!


----------

